# User na utf8 root posix

## Bialy

Jak w temacie uzytkownik ma spolszczony system (utf8).

Aby miec wszystko po polsku na root'cie musze wykonac polecenie env-update && source /etc/profile, ponieważ ma na poczatku ustawione locale:

```
LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=
```

/etc/env.d/02locale:

```
LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8
```

Szukałem na necie i nic nie znalazłem :/

----------

## Arfrever

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> env-update && source /etc/profile

 

Dodaj to do ~/.bash_profile.

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Szukałem na necie i nic nie znalazłem :/

 

Wątek 570745  :Laughing:  .

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Bialy

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*   env-update && source /etc/profile 
> 
> Dodaj to do ~/.bash_profile.

 

Nie miałem takiego pliku, a po jego stworzeniu nic sie nie dzieje (tzn. jest jak bylo).

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*   Szukałem na necie i nic nie znalazłem :/ 
> 
> Wątek 570745  .

 

Nikt nie pomógł to ponowiłem próbę.

----------

## Arfrever

 *Bialy wrote:*   

>  *Arfrever wrote:*    *Bialy wrote:*   env-update && source /etc/profile 
> 
> Dodaj to do ~/.bash_profile. 
> 
> Nie miałem takiego pliku, a po jego stworzeniu nic sie nie dzieje (tzn. jest jak bylo).

 

Ten plik jest wykonywany przy zalogowaniu się. Później można wykonać:

```
. ~/.bash_profile
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Bialy

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*    *Arfrever wrote:*    *Bialy wrote:*   env-update && source /etc/profile 
> 
> Dodaj to do ~/.bash_profile. 
> 
> Nie miałem takiego pliku, a po jego stworzeniu nic sie nie dzieje (tzn. jest jak bylo). 
> ...

 

Przecież napisałem, że to nic nie daje  :Laughing: 

Po zalogowaniu nadal mam posix, a nie chce zaraz po zalogowaniu ręcznie wykonywać ten plik.

Szukam rozwiązania, a nie półśrodków.

----------

## SlashBeast

Daj mu chmod +x .bash_profile.

```
betrayed ~ # cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"
```

U mnie działa.

----------

## Bialy

Dalej nie dziala.

Root ma dalej POSIX chociaz zrobilem ten pliczek.

----------

## Bialy

Nikt mi nie pomoże?

----------

## Arfrever

Wymień wszystkie pliki, które są w katalogu "/root", i ich nazwy zaczynają się od kropki.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Bialy

```
.bash_history

.distcc

.htoprc

.keep

.lesshst

```

----------

